# It's here!! the Agile 7 string!!



## rx (Aug 25, 2005)

DUH WOWOWOOWWOOOOOWW

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUGRLLRLLLLR

dedfihffpov

IT'S here.

http://www.rondomusic.net/interceptor.html

*seizure*


----------



## Jason (Aug 25, 2005)

rx said:


> DUH WOWOWOOWWOOOOOWW
> 
> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUGRLLRLLLLR
> 
> ...



ooooooooooooooooo i had already seen this but wait LOOK trans black thats awesome


----------



## Shannon (Aug 25, 2005)

HOLY SHIT! Now that looks hot! Consider the blue one mine!  

The only thing missing is a matching headstock & white binding. That's something to think about for future incarnations. <drool>


----------



## darren (Aug 25, 2005)

Frickin' sweet! But why is the stop tail model only available in "brown"?


----------



## Jason (Aug 25, 2005)

dunno ask kurt


----------



## darren (Aug 25, 2005)

Who's Kurt?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 25, 2005)

the guy who started the thread about 7 string wishlist, and who coincidentally, runs Rondo Music. 

I think my brown stoptail one should be here either saturady, monday or tues.


----------



## eviltoaster (Aug 25, 2005)

would love to have a horizon 7!or ibanez should do more archtops


----------



## TheReal7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Very nice. Not a fan of Agile's logo....but that could be painted over


----------



## FoxMustang (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, now that's nice. Very attractive price, too.


----------



## darren (Aug 25, 2005)

An oiled mahogany version of the hardtail would be hot.


----------



## Scott (Aug 25, 2005)

wheres the lefty one?


----------



## Mind Riot (Aug 25, 2005)

I don't see a hardtail version, where is it? 

$400 for that? 27" scale, ebony board, arch top? Better get one quick if you want one, once word gets out he's gonna sell out those things so fast it'll make your head spin.

If I didn't already have my Schecter I'd be ALL OVER the hardtail version for my main seven (if there is in fact a hardtail version?). Heck, 27" scale and an ebony board? I looked for an Ibanez RG7421XL for months before I got my Schecter, if they had had this then I'd have a different pic for my avatar. I'm glad I have the Schecter, as it's probably a much better guitar, but that is one smoking hot deal.


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 25, 2005)

That trans black is real nice. I'm kinda gassing for it ! Must hold ..out ..for...UV7...

Hey RX, please give us a full in depth review.. I wanna know everything.


----------



## Chris (Aug 25, 2005)

What's the second switch for?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Chris said:


> What's the second switch for?



It's a coil tap.


----------



## Jason (Aug 25, 2005)

Mind Riot said:


> I don't see a hardtail version, where is it?
> 
> $400 for that? 27" scale, ebony board, arch top? Better get one quick if you want one, once word gets out he's gonna sell out those things so fast it'll make your head spin.
> 
> If I didn't already have my Schecter I'd be ALL OVER the hardtail version for my main seven (if there is in fact a hardtail version?). Heck, 27" scale and an ebony board? I looked for an Ibanez RG7421XL for months before I got my Schecter, if they had had this then I'd have a different pic for my avatar. I'm glad I have the Schecter, as it's probably a much better guitar, but that is one smoking hot deal.




i wouldn't count on it being "better" you ever played a agile or anything from rondo?? not saying your completely wrong..but you might be


----------



## Jason (Aug 25, 2005)

the hardtail has disappeared.


----------



## Kotex (Aug 25, 2005)

Ah, man. That's fucking nice! I want one!!


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 25, 2005)

It keeps saying the trans black is out of stock.


----------



## Christopher (Aug 25, 2005)

Man guitars with upscale features like a maple top or an archtop at this price point scare the hell out of me. The simple economics of it are that they had to cut corners somewhere to get those available at that price. Even if you have them built overseas in a sweatshop (I'm not claiming these were btw) the parts alone cost money. So the more upscale features you have before crossing the $500 barrier means that something else had to go. Granted the maple top is most likely a verneer (SP?) but still. You wonder where they went super cheap. The electronics? Fretwire? The wood? Gasp, it lloks great...


----------



## Jason (Aug 25, 2005)

Christopher said:


> Man guitars with upscale features like a maple top or an archtop at this price point scare the hell out of me. The simple economics of it are that they had to cut corners somewhere to get those available at that price. Even if you have them built overseas in a sweatshop (I'm not claiming these were btw) the parts alone cost money. So the more upscale features you have before crossing the $500 barrier means that something else had to go. Granted the maple top is most likely a verneer (SP?) but still. You wonder where they went super cheap. The electronics? Fretwire? The wood? Gasp, it lloks great...




i can vouch for there quality.I own three of there instruments.two basses and one guitar.and i pretty sure that they build them in china on machines.and that is a maple cap im pretty sure of that.i have not seen any cut corners on any of the ones i have bought.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Aug 25, 2005)

It's like a RG archtop! Love it!

~A


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Aug 25, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> the guy who started the thread about 7 string wishlist, and who coincidentally, runs Rondo Music.
> 
> I think my brown stoptail one should be here either saturady, monday or tues.




Hey let me know how it plays when you get it! I know you're getting a different one but for that price maybe I'll go for this instead of the RG 1527 on drumcity..it has what I want on it anyway.

But either way that is a sweet guitar  Kinda reminds me of a caparison crossed with an RG (i'm probably the crazy one  )


----------



## Leon (Aug 25, 2005)

that headstock might be a tad pointier than on the Ibanez RG


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Aug 25, 2005)

Leon said:


> that headstock might be a tad pointier than on the Ibanez RG




The body kinda reminds of an RG..the headstock looks like a bigger less pointy caparison..but like I said i'm probably the only crazy one who thinks that


----------



## Shannon (Aug 25, 2005)

Christopher said:


> Man guitars with upscale features like a maple top or an archtop at this price point scare the hell out of me. The simple economics of it are that they had to cut corners somewhere to get those available at that price. Even if you have them built overseas in a sweatshop (I'm not claiming these were btw) the parts alone cost money. So the more upscale features you have before crossing the $500 barrier means that something else had to go. Granted the maple top is most likely a verneer (SP?) but still. You wonder where they went super cheap. The electronics? Fretwire? The wood? Gasp, it lloks great...



But here's another way of looking at it. 

Check the reviews. Rondo has a long history of providing great quality instruments at affordable prices. There's got to be a reason for that. I've seen numerous times where customer reviews say the guitar they purchased is the best "bang for the buck" out there. Companies get huge discount on parts because they buy in bulk. 

I don't think it's a case of Rondo cutting massive corners (albeit, maybe a few here and there). I think larger corporations (i.e. Ibanez, Fender, Gibson) mark up their instrument prices significantly higher because of the name on the headstock. Think about it. 

2 examples...
1) How else can Nike charge $150 for a pair of shoes, whereas, Brand X can make an identical shoe and charge only $30? Simple. The NAME, Nike, is something people will pay for. This is the case with Rondo's instruments vs. major corporations. 
2) Listen to the reviews of the Behringer 4x12 cab. Everyone loves them & they're cheap as hell. It's a case of keeping the sales price low, establishing a quality product & selling high volumes of it. People know a good deal when they see it.

Rondo's a small fish in a big corporate pond. They know they can't charge the prices of the major competitors. They make money by buying & selling in bulk, but at a fraction of the cost. This passes on the savings to the customer & isn't that something we all want?


----------



## Skeksis (Aug 25, 2005)

Ebony fretboard? DiMarzio pups? Flame top? 400?!?!

That's an incredible deal, I'm strongly considering this.


----------



## jufob (Aug 25, 2005)

Count me in...I will make one modification...install an egg-shield because there may some jealous "ozzmob" lurking around somewhere!!


----------



## nyck (Aug 25, 2005)

omg this looks like an incredible guitar! what are the advantages of having a +2" scale?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 25, 2005)

nyck said:


> omg this looks like an incredible guitar! what are the advantages of having a +2" scale?



1) Better tuning stability for the downtuning (i.e. the 7th string)
2) Tighter tension on strings.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Aug 25, 2005)

Which dimarzios are installed? It's still awesome that it comes stock with them! And it looks way better than the 1257 prestige IMO which is also $750 and comes with Ibanez stock pups. Or did I just ask a stupid question?


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 25, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Listen to the reviews of the Behringer 4x12 cab. Everyone loves them & they're cheap as hell. It's a case of keeping the sales price low, establishing a quality product & selling high volumes of it. People know a good deal when they see it.


Hell yes! The Behringer cab may be the best thing I've ever bought. Ever.

And I'm GAS-ing pretty hard for one of those hardtails...


----------



## FoxMustang (Aug 25, 2005)

Okay, I'm officially GAS'ing for one of those trans blue models.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 25, 2005)

Mind Riot said:


> I don't see a hardtail version, where is it?
> 
> $400 for that? 27" scale, ebony board, arch top? Better get one quick if you want one, once word gets out he's gonna sell out those things so fast it'll make your head spin.
> 
> If I didn't already have my Schecter I'd be ALL OVER the hardtail version for my main seven (if there is in fact a hardtail version?). Heck, 27" scale and an ebony board? I looked for an Ibanez RG7421XL for months before I got my Schecter, if they had had this then I'd have a different pic for my avatar. I'm glad I have the Schecter, as it's probably a much better guitar, but that is one smoking hot deal.




I think they sold out. But in case you're wondering:
http://www.rondomusic.net/photos/electric/7st3.jpg
(prototype. Mine will be 'brown' which looks like a darker Ibanez GN color. Headstock looks exactly like the floating bridge one).


----------



## Christopher (Aug 26, 2005)

Shannon said:


> But here's another way of looking at it.
> 
> Check the reviews. Rondo has a long history of providing great quality instruments at affordable prices. There's got to be a reason for that. I've seen numerous times where customer reviews say the guitar they purchased is the best "bang for the buck" out there. Companies get huge discount on parts because they buy in bulk.
> 
> ...




I've actually heard nothing but great things about Agile and Rondo. I just worry when the price is this low that the wood will suck. I'm sure they're getting the parts for cheap but with the Archtop, Flamed Maple, DiMarzios all stock they have to go cheaper somewhere and usually it's the wood, which is a dangerous place to go cheap. I'm actually thinking about one myself.


----------



## Scott (Aug 26, 2005)

One thing I really like about Rondomusic is their selection of lefty guitars and basses. (I own a brice 6 string lefty bass) I was plannin on getting a lefty guitar from them, but I think i'll hold out for a bit and see if they come out with a lefty version of their 7s. The floyd equipped inesm u can understand since those could be hard to get (Guitarpartsdepot.com has them though) But id atleast love to see a 7 hardtail version in left handed.


----------



## rx (Aug 26, 2005)

Sephiroth000 said:


> That trans black is real nice. I'm kinda gassing for it ! Must hold ..out ..for...UV7...
> 
> Hey RX, please give us a full in depth review.. I wanna know everything.



that's only if I get it....    i'm stuck in korea


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2005)

Shannon said:


> It's a coil tap.



Weak. They routed a fuckin' switch into the body instead of just using a push/pull pot for it. 

Still nice though, and great price.


----------



## darren (Aug 26, 2005)

Well, you could always swap out the mini-switch for a second tone pot, an onboard pre-amp or some other third knob, and put in a push-pull for the coil split. That'd make it look a little cleaner.

Or get the hardtail version, put in GraphTech Ghost saddles and you've already got a nice spot routed for the piezo volume/balance control!


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2005)

darren said:


> Well, you could always swap out the mini-switch for a second tone pot, an onboard pre-amp or some other third knob, and put in a push-pull for the coil split. That'd make it look a little cleaner.
> 
> Or get the hardtail version, put in GraphTech Ghost saddles and you've already got a nice spot routed for the piezo volume/balance control!



 That's what I was thinkin'.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 26, 2005)

i actually like the way it looks like that. Hrm.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Aug 26, 2005)

Are these things in limited quantity because I can't find them when I search for them and now all they have is the black one?


----------



## Jason (Aug 26, 2005)

they only made 10 at first but ium sure kurt will make more people.just email him about it the contact info is right on the website.


----------



## nyck (Aug 26, 2005)

Alright, so I've decided to sell my RG7620 for this. Any chance they would make it plain black for me? Anyone know how many they have?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 26, 2005)

nyck said:


> Alright, so I've decided to sell my RG7620 for this. Any chance they would make it plain black for me? Anyone know how many they have?



Email Kurt & find out....

[email protected]


----------



## Jason (Aug 26, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Email Kurt & find out....
> 
> [email protected]



+1


----------



## nyck (Aug 26, 2005)

alright, i emailed him him asking about getting black and asked how many he's going to make and how many he has in stock.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 26, 2005)

Mann!!!, looks awesome the only thing holding me back from buying one is the 13.7 fretboard radius, I like the flatter radius necks.


----------



## nyck (Aug 26, 2005)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Mann!!!, looks awesome the only thing holding me back from buying one is the 13.7 fretboard radius, I like the flatter radius necks.


 how does that compare to RG necks?


----------



## Mind Riot (Aug 26, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> I think they sold out. But in case you're wondering:
> http://www.rondomusic.net/photos/electric/7st3.jpg
> (prototype. Mine will be 'brown' which looks like a darker Ibanez GN color. Headstock looks exactly like the floating bridge one).




Dead sexy.


----------



## Mind Riot (Aug 26, 2005)

darren said:


> Well, you could always swap out the mini-switch for a second tone pot, an onboard pre-amp or some other third knob, and put in a push-pull for the coil split. That'd make it look a little cleaner.
> 
> Or get the hardtail version, put in GraphTech Ghost saddles and you've already got a nice spot routed for the piezo volume/balance control!



I like the way this man thinks!


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks for the comments - BTW most of the product ideas are from here

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1567

So now I am getting comments for v 2.0

So far comments I am getting are
1) Change the logo
2) Need more string tension on low B add a tree or go 4+3
3) Loose coil tap switch or convert to a push pull pot.
4) More colors
5) Do a 25.5 version

More?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 26, 2005)

So now I am getting comments for v 2.0

So far comments I am getting are
1) Change the logo
That could be cool, but I'd still play one with the existing logo.

2) Need more string tension on low B add a tree or go 4+3
No improvement needed. That reversed 7-inline headstock is WICKED! I want one with that! The headstock is incredible.

3) Loose coil tap or convert to a push pull pot.
What about using a traditional 5-way pup selector? That sould solve everything.

4) More colors
Trans Flamed Maple Dark Green!!!

5) Do a 25.5 version
My preference would be 26.5", but I'd play a 25.5" or 27" model.

More?
That dark blue one is deadly. I'd love to see one of those with a matching flame maple headstock & white binding on the body, neck, & headstock. (A Trans Green with white binding would be sick also!) Could you make this happen? And by the way, KEEP the ebony board with no inlays.

Overall, they are beautiful guitars! I'm saving up for one right now.


----------



## nyck (Aug 26, 2005)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Thanks for the comments - BTW most of the product ideas are from here
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1567
> 
> ...



1) Change the logo
I personally love the logo.
2) Need more string tension on low B add a tree or go 4+3
7 inline is great. keep it like that.
3) Loose coil tap switch or convert to a push pull pot.
I would like to have a 5 way switch.
4) More colors
Black 
5) Do a 25.5 version
Yes! please!


----------



## darren (Aug 26, 2005)

1) The logo is inconsequential to me (heresy for a graphic designer such as myself)
2) I like 4+3, but on that body style, i think inline works better
3) I'm with Shannon... either a push-pull or a 5-way would be great
4) Oiled mahogany or walnut (with a matching headstock veneer) would be sweet! Leave the fretboard as is!
5) I'm okay with 27", but i understand how a lot of people would prefer 25.5"


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 26, 2005)

1) Change the logo - Looks fine.
2) Need more string tension on low B add a tree or go 4+3 - I prefer 7 in a line. The reverse headstock is cool, keep it. 
3) Loose coil tap switch or convert to a push pull pot. - I actually enjoy the positioning of the switch. 
4) More colors - Please. 
5) Do a 25.5 version - Nah, there's plenty of 25.5" scale 7s out there. Maybe a 26.5"...

perhaps a different body wood? Just for variety. Just about every ibanez 7 is basswood, for ex. Perhaps something like Alder or Mahogany? 
(note, not that basswood is bad, but there's already plenty of basswood 7s)


----------



## slake moth (Aug 26, 2005)

28"


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Aug 27, 2005)

1) I dont care about logos
2) i dont care about this either cause it looks cool the way it is
3) again i dont really care if its changed or not.
4) indeed
5) hell yes! i just dont need a longer scale. 

also how does the neck profile compare to the ibanez necks, cause i would like to save up some more money for good cheap 7 string that can go good with my 2 other ibanez 7's. also a quilted maple top would be bad ass too either in a darker blue and/or darker red. i had something else to say but i cant remember... damn.


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Aug 27, 2005)

Shannon said:


> So now I am getting comments for v 2.0
> 
> So far comments I am getting are
> 1) Change the logo
> ...



 Yup..the guitar is fine as is! I'm also saving up for one..but if you're going to release a new one maybe I should wait and see what changes are gonna be made? Althought you can't go wrong with a guitar like that for $400


----------



## dpm (Aug 27, 2005)

> 2) Need more string tension on low B add a tree or go 4+3



That's a load of bs.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 27, 2005)

Do you guys like the 13.7 radius on the neck???, dont most ibanez necks have a near flat radius, "I know thats the "in" guitar around here" 

13.7 seems to rounded to be as shred friendly as it could be, Personally I like the fully flat radius like jackson necks


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 27, 2005)

dpm said:


> That's a load of bs.



Exactly. 4+3 or a string tree isn't going to improve tension. Why do people think that? The scale and/or inherent string density are the ONLY things that improve/decrease tension, and the scale is ONLY important from nut to bridge. The tuners and strings trees got shit to do with it.

PS Ha, Drew! I'm drunk and I can type just fine. (Of course, I've corrected this a few times  )


----------



## eleven59 (Aug 27, 2005)

Unless they mean the low string's slipping off the nut. Is the headstock angled at all? 

Er, looks angled now that I've checked it. And on a locking nut it wouldn't matter anyways. 

What guage strings do they come with? Because that's most likely the problem.


----------



## Jason (Aug 27, 2005)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Thanks for the comments - BTW most of the product ideas are from here
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=1567
> 
> ...



i wanna see that trans top with the orignal "prototype" red color  with hard tail and maybe non reversed headstock??


----------



## Mecki213 (Aug 27, 2005)

Good god!!!!! I am going to start saving up money ASAP to line the pockets of the person who came up with this thing with.
Changes??? I would like to see a 25.5 inch scale version, although you should keep the 27 inch available. The other guitarist in our band just got an RG7421XL and loves the extended length.
If this guitar was offered in an oil/satin mahagony, walnut, or maple finish (something exactly like those new RG Arch 6 string guitars by Ibanez), i would actually die if i laid eyes upon it. It would be....almost too glorious. The effect the beauty of such an intrument would have upon me would be akin to what happened to the Nazis in Indiana Jones when they opened the ark of the covenant. I would, however, die an extremely happy man. PLEASE offer the guitar in that type of finish!!!!!!!!!!
More finish options are a must. 7 stringers have never been offered many color options from a production guitar, and this would be a hell of a great change of pace. Please offer other transparent colors (i put up another vote for transparent green.... although i'd also love to see a transparent bright, brassy green). Trans red would look hot on this thing. More solid colors would be great, too. Standard black would be great, but silver, green, red, NEON GREEN, and blue would also be sweet. If you would offer this guitar in bright white with black hardware.... oh my dear god.... i'd buy one to play for every day of the week, and i'm not even joking. The thought of such an axe makes me feel things that i shouldn't feel for a guitar... mmm...
A fully bound body, neck, and headstock would be incrediby awesome. Again, not something 7 string players are offered often. A solid (or transparent, or flat) black version of this guitar with white binding all over would = pure sex.
The logo looks fine to me. The headstock is also pretty sweet, which is kind of a shock to me. I'm usually not a fan of reverse headstocks. Just to satisfy my curiousity, i'd like to see the same headstock in a non-reverse style, though.
A 5-way switch would be great instead of a 3 way w/tap switch. 
Definitley continue to offer the option of hard tail or Floyd!!!
Maybe i'm just a wuss, but i am pretty attatched to my fretboard markers. I can get around fine on my classical without fret dots of any kind, but i think flying blind on an electric would be a little hectic, especially when playing shows in little to no light. If you do decide to add markers, i think corner dots (like Ibanez offered on the USRG models) would look amazing on this guitar. That or, just throw on two white corner dots on the 12th fret (ala the RG2027).
I think thats all the suggestions i have. I know i just spat out a lot of stuff, but these are all things i've had on my wish list since i started playing 7 strings. I've always hated that 7 stringers are never offered options, and the fact that you're coming onto this board and asking what we want is a beacon of hope to me. This is far more interest in us 7 string players than has ever been offered by other companies. I think the fact that you're listening to your buyers requests and offering them a unique guitar at a stellar price will get you places QUICKLY. As i said, we're just NEVER offered options from production guitar makers, so we're absolutely starved for the kind of service you're offering here. As long as you coninue to listen to the wishes of your customers, i see a long-lasting and loyal customer base for you.
Keep us updated!!!


----------



## Jason (Aug 27, 2005)

Mecki213 said:


> Good god!!!!! and the fact that you're coming onto this board and asking what we want is a beacon of hope to me. This is far more interest in us 7 string players than has ever been offered by other companies. I think the fact that you're listening to your buyers requests and offering them a unique guitar at a stellar price will get you places QUICKLY. As i said, we're just NEVER offered options from production guitar makers, so we're absolutely starved for the kind of service you're offering here. As long as you coninue to listen to the wishes of your customers, i see a long-lasting and loyal customer base for you.
> Keep us updated!!!




check harmonycentral and see all the reviews they been doing this along time providing excellent customer service!!!!


----------



## XIEmperorIX (Aug 27, 2005)

I think I might just go for the baritone 6 they have..it looks pretty sweet (and for that price!  ) and wait until the newer line of 7's come out.
As long as I get a guitar that is somehow tuned in B right now thats all I want


----------



## Shorty (Aug 27, 2005)

Id buy one in a heartbeat were I not in the UK 

What's the chances/possibility of shipping to the UK


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2005)

This would be godlike with binding around both the body and headstock.


----------



## Shannon (Aug 27, 2005)

Chris said:


> This would be godlike with binding around both the body and headstock.



*WHITE BINDING * 
...over Trans Flamed Maple Dark Green, Dark Blue (the one Rondo currently makes), Dark Red. And don't forget MATCHING HEADSTOCKS!!!

Here are a few examples of the Red & Green I like...
GREEN 
RED


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2005)

Matching headstocks a must.

I'd tag $100 on that pricetag happily for binding, a matched stock and a push/pull.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Aug 27, 2005)

Shorty said:


> Id buy one in a heartbeat were I not in the UK
> 
> What's the chances/possibility of shipping to the UK



We do it almost every week.
Kurt


----------



## Shannon (Aug 27, 2005)

Chris said:


> Matching headstocks a must.
> 
> I'd tag $100 on that pricetag happily for binding, a matched stock and a push/pull.



+1


----------



## Shorty (Aug 27, 2005)

kurtzentmaier said:


> We do it almost every week.
> Kurt



How much (roughly) and what about import duty..? The last time I bought an item for a retailer over the water, I ended being stung for 25% of it's value by the inland revenue (our version of the IRS).

I am genuinely interested as I have just the one 7string and I want another, which must be archtop, have a floyd... infact all the things your model has 

Ps.. Shannon, Im so insanely jealous of your ESP SC-607  ... Just can't afford the £1k+ pricetag of it over here!


----------



## nyck (Aug 27, 2005)

Man, it's gonna cost about $100 more...

this is going to KILL mee.


----------



## peterchau (Aug 27, 2005)

If that guitar was a neck-through, and had white bindings it would be my dream guitar


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Aug 27, 2005)

Shorty said:


> How much (roughly) and what about import duty..? The last time I bought an item for a retailer over the water, I ended being stung for 25% of it's value by the inland revenue (our version of the IRS).
> 
> I am genuinely interested as I have just the one 7string and I want another, which must be archtop, have a floyd... infact all the things your model has
> 
> Ps.. Shannon, Im so insanely jealous of your ESP SC-607  ... Just can't afford the £1k+ pricetag of it over here!




I don't think we should clog up the forum with this type of thing, please email me.
Kurt


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Aug 27, 2005)

dude.... to solve the whole no dots and playing in the dark places... glow in the dark dots or something to tell where your at.... awsome....


----------



## nyck (Aug 27, 2005)

i think if you're going to keep the no frets look, then atleast make like 2 small offset dots on the 12th fret. it looks really classy.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Aug 27, 2005)

maybe a glow in the dark line by the frets like where the dots would normally be but a glow in the dark strip by the 3rd 5th and so on.


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2005)

kurtzentmaier said:


> I don't think we should clog up the forum with this type of thing, please email me.
> Kurt



You'd be suprised at how many members here are from abroad.


----------



## darren (Aug 27, 2005)

Chris said:


> You'd be suprised at how many members here are from abroad.


 How dare you talk about our mothers like that!


----------



## Shannon (Aug 27, 2005)

darren said:


> How dare you talk about our mothers like that!


----------



## Shorty (Aug 28, 2005)

darren said:


> How dare you talk about our mothers like that!



 



Chris said:


> You'd be suprised at how many members here are from abroad.


Hence why I was asking in a public thread. Im sure more than one non-US member would be interested


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Aug 28, 2005)

Shorty said:


> Hence why I was asking in a public thread. Im sure more than one non-US member would be interested



Good idea. Hell, clog away. It's not like we don't have better things to do on here 

Don't bogard that info, now


----------



## nyck (Aug 29, 2005)

I just found out that the Pickups are Blaze 7s. 

Awesome!


----------



## Sometimes7 (Aug 29, 2005)

You know what's a bummer, at least to me, about the trem model is that it's NOT a low profile Floyd copy. It's more like an OFR (with the "whale-tail"). I guess some might like that. I however am too spoiled by the LoPro Edge.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 29, 2005)

if the route is the same size, buy a lo pro 7.. 

mine will be here tomorrow \m/


----------



## Jeff (Aug 30, 2005)

I played my friend's brand new Agile LP copy yesterday, a $150 model. HOLY SHIT!!! mahogany body, grover tuners, maple cap. Amazing, an unreal guitar for that price. I don't know how they do it.


----------



## darren (Aug 30, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> I don't know how they do it.


 Chinese slave labour? 

(only half kidding)


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 30, 2005)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Do you guys like the 13.7 radius on the neck???, dont most ibanez necks have a near flat radius, "I know thats the "in" guitar around here"
> 
> 13.7 seems to rounded to be as shred friendly as it could be, Personally I like the fully flat radius like jackson necks



Jacksons are not flat - they're compound radius, 10" to 14" if I remember correctly...

Personally, for the price, I think the guitar is pretty cool. My only issue with it is the ass, er, basswood.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 30, 2005)

FedEx status: On Delivery truck *waiting with baited breath*


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Aug 30, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> FedEx status: On Delivery truck *waiting with baited breath*



Let us know QUICKLY how this thing plays!!! I'm intereted as HELL!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 30, 2005)

darren said:


> Chinese slave labour?
> 
> (only half kidding)



No, Korean slave labor.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 30, 2005)

well, its here. I can say this much:
I'm impressed. My only complaint is the neck profile is a bit thick (Seems to be C shaped, im used to the flat D of the Universes and RG's) . THat, and i need to get used to playing a tuneomatic style bridge (never owned one before). Other than, its great. The finish of "Brown" looks more like a grey version of the speckly 2004 RG1527's paint. So thats cool. the Fretboard does ppear to be indeed ebony. The construction appears great. I lowered the action a bit and it plays pretty damn good, i'd say. So far, slgihtly thick neck aside, i'd say its freakin awesome. (light as hell too)..

Upon my measurement, apparently, its a 26 or a 26.5" scale, as opposed to 27. Or i'm measuring wrong.


----------



## Jason (Aug 30, 2005)

how does it sound?????


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 30, 2005)

Sounds like a basswood guitar with Blazes in it. \m/ 
No complaints there, thats exactly what i'm used to, lol.


----------



## Mind Riot (Aug 30, 2005)

Rawk! \m/\m/

Post up some cool pics if you can too, I'd love to see some more detail on that baby.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 30, 2005)

yes, after playing for a good 45 minutes, i'm pretty used to it. I'm gonna look into having the local luthier shave the neck into a "D" profile. That aside, its great. Gonna put some slightly more sensitive pots in there, too. Thats just preference though. 
definately worth the money.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 30, 2005)

Update:
Apparently, its 25.5" (at least the fixed bridge one is.)
The fretboard length is exactly the same as my UV.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 30, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Update:
> Apparently, its 25.5" (at least the fixed bridge one is.)
> The fretboard length is exactly the same as my UV.



Are you sure? That's odd, Kurt said they're all 27".


----------



## nyck (Aug 30, 2005)

Pics!!! please! and how do you like the feel? is it as good as say a new 7621 or something like that?


----------



## Jason (Aug 30, 2005)

id say it's probably nicer than any run a the mill iby


----------



## Shannon (Aug 30, 2005)

Man, thanks for the review HB. It sounds like exactly what I want...including the slightly thicker neck!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 30, 2005)

Polaris20 said:


> Are you sure? That's odd, Kurt said they're all 27".



Took out the tape measure and compared. Both have a fretboard thats 20 inches long when measure from right behind the nut.


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2005)

Pics, Pics, Pics!


----------



## dpm (Aug 30, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> Took out the tape measure and compared. Both have a fretboard thats 20 inches long when measure from right behind the nut.



Measure to the 12th fret and double it, that's the scale length.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 30, 2005)

12.75"


----------



## Chris (Aug 30, 2005)

Chris said:


> Pics, Pics, Pics!


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 30, 2005)

lol, i dont have a camera righ now ;p

It sucks, cause i was really psyched about the guitar, and while its a great instrument (Still cant believe its got the ebony+blazes @ 400$)... its not a Baritone, which is the reason i bought it...


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 30, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> lol, i dont have a camera righ now ;p
> 
> It sucks, cause i was really psyched about the guitar, and while its a great instrument (Still cant believe its got the ebony+blazes @ 400$)... its not a Baritone, which is the reason i bought it...


That puts quite a spin on things..


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 30, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> Jacksons are not flat - they're compound radius, 10" to 14" if I remember correctly...
> 
> Personally, for the price, I think the guitar is pretty cool. My only issue with it is the ass, er, basswood.




well the usa's have a 12 to 16 compound, I thought at one time they did have some fully 16' necks. If the neck doesnt compound into a 16 I'd rather have it be fully 16'. I mean 13.7 probably isnt that bad I guess especially spread over a sevenstring neck but I just wish I could try it first but hey for the price I might as well buy to try huh. I do wish jackson would do a decent 7 string production model because there custom prices are ludicrous


----------



## nyck (Aug 30, 2005)

Maybe it was just the hardtail that was 25.5"


----------



## Drache713 (Aug 30, 2005)

would you guys say I should go for the 7-string floyd version of the agile interceptor, or perhaps go for a 7620? I'd love to have either....i'd also like to know if thefloyd version is 27" scale or not...


----------



## Jason (Aug 31, 2005)

Drache713 said:


> would you guys say I should go for the 7-string floyd version of the agile interceptor, or perhaps go for a 7620? I'd love to have either....i'd also like to know if thefloyd version is 27" scale or not...




def the agile.why? because NOONE has them and it makes you even more special


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 31, 2005)

nyck said:


> Maybe it was just the hardtail that was 25.5"



Well, it was advertised as a 27". I think im just gonna send it back and wait around for a RG7421XL or save for an RG1077XL

Edit: Or better yet, try to get a hold of a 007 BlackJack or C7 Hellraiser... Those are a bit easier to find.


----------



## Drache713 (Aug 31, 2005)

anybody know if there's any possibility of getting the floyd rose version in a 25.5" scale?


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2005)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> well the usa's have a 12 to 16 compound, I thought at one time they did have some fully 16' necks. If the neck doesnt compound into a 16 I'd rather have it be fully 16'. I mean 13.7 probably isnt that bad I guess especially spread over a sevenstring neck but I just wish I could try it first but hey for the price I might as well buy to try huh. I do wish jackson would do a decent 7 string production model because there custom prices are ludicrous



Trust me, back when I was an endorser I drove the rep nuts asking for a limited run of 7 string Soloists. Never happpened, so I went CS - as an endorser, it still wasn't cheap, but better than the current Fenderi$ed price. I'm still trying to convince the FMIC guys, though, 'cause I'd like a spare. 

You're right about 12" to 16". I wasn't awake when I posted that, obviously. AFAIK, they haven't made a production 16" radius neck - however, before 1990, they made them ALL as custom orders, so there's probably all sorts of stuff floating around out there.

Some people I've talked to really like the COW, but it's not doing it for me...


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2005)

eaolian, if you want to try a COW7, drive up to Falls Church Guitar Center. I walked in yesterday, and it was hanging on the wall, half hidden by crappy Warlocks.


----------



## darren (Aug 31, 2005)

It really sucks that the guitar is not 27" scale as advertised. Hopefully this is just a "prototype issue" and the production pieces will be extended scale.


----------



## Drew (Aug 31, 2005)

My understanding that this wasn't a prototype, darren, but rather a small batch of 7's they did, and that this is essentially it. I'm wondering if this was just due to miscommunication?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 31, 2005)

I emailed kurt both yesterday and about an hour ago, and i still havent gotten a response.. :/

There's also no phone # on the site anywhere....


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2005)

noodles said:


> eaolian, if you want to try a COW7, drive up to Falls Church Guitar Center. I walked in yesterday, and it was hanging on the wall, half hidden by crappy Warlocks.



Hmm. I may have to do that. Did you play it?


----------



## darren (Aug 31, 2005)

My understanding that this first batch were prototypes, and that production models would be coming at a slightly higher price.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=39584&postcount=142


----------



## Drew (Aug 31, 2005)

Ahh, didn't see that one.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 31, 2005)

Nix that. Kurt's out today. I got the # from 411.. That at least puts my mind at ease as why he hasnt got back to my emails...


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> Hmm. I may have to do that. Did you play it?



I actually spent about twenty minutes with it (COW7) in the loud lounge. Other than the neck being painted, it felt really comfortable. Nice neck profile, chunkier than an Ibanez, but very easy to play. The fretwork was suprisingly good, and highly polished. It balanced well with a strap, and looked really mean in all black.

That being said, I now know that I don't want one. Only one pickup, and it was an EMG. I'm not a fan of EMG, and with the odd shape of the 707, I'd be stuck with EMG. It pretty much sounds the same as any guitar with an EMG. I'd need a neck pickup, too, because it is really limited. I also question if it is really mahogany, because the thing was lighter than a Fender Strat. It's a really good seven for $600, but I just know that I'd be tired of it after a couple of months.


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah the COW is pretty sweet looking but I already have a multiradiused schecter with a hardtail and a 707. Im ready for a 7 with a floyd on it already and im not ready to give in and become another Ibanez dude yet lol. I really want jackson to get off their duffs so I can sport the jackson logo 7 string style. You know something like cooley's jackson "I cry everytime I see that guitar" BTW what did they do to him to make him go runnin back to Ibanez anyhow. Come on jackson if Rondo can do it you can do it.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2005)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Yeah the COW is pretty sweet looking but I already have a multiradiused schecter with a hardtail and a 707. Im ready for a 7 with a floyd on it already and im not ready to give in and become another Ibanez dude yet lol. I really want jackson to get off their duffs so I can sport the jackson logo 7 string style. You know something like cooley's jackson "I cry everytime I see that guitar" BTW what did they do to him to make him go runnin back to Ibanez anyhow. Come on jackson if Rondo can do it you can do it.



Jackson dropped all their "B level" endorsers after Fender bought them. (I know, I was one of them.)

There won't be a USA Jackson 7 string unless there's a huge upswing in 7 string players - it's too much of a niche market, and detracts from Fender's "Build the same guitar with 20 different pickup and headstock combinations and call them different models" theory of operation...

Want a 7 string with a Floyd? Call KXK. He's itching to build one...


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2005)

noodles said:


> I actually spent about twenty minutes with it (COW7) in the loud lounge. Other than the neck being painted, it felt really comfortable. Nice neck profile, chunkier than an Ibanez, but very easy to play. The fretwork was suprisingly good, and highly polished. It balanced well with a strap, and looked really mean in all black.
> 
> That being said, I now know that I don't want one. Only one pickup, and it was an EMG. I'm not a fan of EMG, and with the odd shape of the 707, I'd be stuck with EMG. It pretty much sounds the same as any guitar with an EMG. I'd need a neck pickup, too, because it is really limited. I also question if it is really mahogany, because the thing was lighter than a Fender Strat. It's a really good seven for $600, but I just know that I'd be tired of it after a couple of months.



It's mahogany, it's just not high-quality mahogany - plus, it's REALLY thin for a Jackson, right? More like a Stealth?


----------



## Drew (Aug 31, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> ...and detracts from Fender's "Build the same guitar with 20 different pickup and headstock combinations and call them different models" theory of operation...



Hey, you forgot about any of their six "vintage" colors that date back to the late 50's when they were actually cool.


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> It's mahogany, it's just not high-quality mahogany - plus, it's REALLY thin for a Jackson, right? More like a Stealth?



Yeah, come to think of it, it was thin. It sat somewhere between an RG and an S in thickness. Why they call it an "archtop", I'll never know, because I expect and archtop to have more than a half an inch of rise to it.



> Want a 7 string with a Floyd? Call KXK. He's itching to build one...



So that's why he kept asking me if I wanted a Floyd or not. He should be happy, though, because I asked for a seven string version of this, and he said he was going to play around and see if he could expand on the design, while ensuring that it wouldn't be too structurally weak. I just wasn't feeling a 4+3 arrowhead.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2005)

noodles said:


> Yeah, come to think of it, it was thin. It sat somewhere between an RG and an S in thickness. Why they call it an "archtop", I'll never know, because I expect and archtop to have more than a half an inch of rise to it.



It's not flat, so it *must* be an archtop, right?  



noodles said:


> So that's why he kept asking me if I wanted a Floyd or not. He should be happy, though, because I asked for a seven string version of this, and he said he was going to play around and see if he could expand on the design, while ensuring that it wouldn't be too structurally weak. I just wasn't feeling a 4+3 arrowhead.



No? I find my SLS 'stock to be very useful for jamming into the singer's ribs...


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2005)

Yeah, but the SLS headstock is a Jackson design, and I'm not gonna be the guy to ask if a small builder trying to make a name for himself will exactly duplicate another company's headstock design. Plus, I took one look at that reverse six and thought it looked really cool. I don't even know why, because I absolutely hate Ibanez headstocks, but that one just did it for me.


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2005)

If I was a lefty, we could both jam headstocks into opposite sides of the singer at the same time.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2005)

noodles said:


> Yeah, but the SLS headstock is a Jackson design, and I'm not gonna be the guy to ask if a small builder trying to make a name for himself will exactly duplicate another company's headstock design. Plus, I took one look at that reverse six and thought it looked really cool. I don't even know why, because I absolutely hate Ibanez headstocks, but that one just did it for me.



Yeah, but that's more like an ESP. Pointy!


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2005)

noodles said:


> If I was a lefty, we could both jam headstocks into opposite sides of the singer at the same time.



Hell, with that thing, you can get a five for slashing...

Oh, and we've TOTALLY jacked this thread. Sorry.


----------



## Jason (Aug 31, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> Hell, with that thing, you can get a five for slashing...
> 
> Oh, and we've TOTALLY jacked this thread. Sorry.




yep


----------



## guitarjitsumaster (Aug 31, 2005)

Well before we give this thread back does KXK have a website. I was thinking about a custom from a smaller builder but its such a hit and miss proposition since you cant have it in your hands before you buy it and see how it really feels but if you give KXK a good endorsement Ill believe you.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2005)

guitarjitsumaster said:


> Well before we give this thread back does KXK have a website. I was thinking about a custom from a smaller builder but its such a hit and miss proposition since you cant have it in your hands before you buy it and see how it really feels but if you give KXK a good endorsement Ill believe you.



I'd wait 8 weeks until Noodles gets his. 

Didn't someone here own one, as well?


----------



## Shannon (Aug 31, 2005)

_...and now back to the topic of the Agile Interceptor. Thanks._


----------



## darren (Aug 31, 2005)

eaeolian said:


> It's mahogany, it's just not high-quality mahogany - plus, it's REALLY thin for a Jackson, right? More like a Stealth?


 It's my understanding that the _higher-quality_ mahogany varieties (like Honduran mahogany) are sought after _because_ they are lightweight and resonant.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 31, 2005)

Shannon said:


> _...and now back to the topic of the Agile Interceptor. Thanks._



Hey, I tried...


----------



## Jason (Aug 31, 2005)

does anyone else have the agile yet besides hatebreeder??


----------



## Shannon (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't make me kick in my ninja mods skills.  
Please start a new thread for the Jackson topic.


----------



## noodles (Aug 31, 2005)

New thread started: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=3011


----------



## Jesse (Aug 31, 2005)

I hate archtops. I think its ugly, I would consider it if where flat.


----------



## Jason (Sep 1, 2005)

Jem7vsbl said:


> I hate archtops. I think its ugly, I would consider it if where flat.




nah i like both


----------



## JacksonShred (Sep 2, 2005)

damn you mean someone other than ibanez and schecter makes a good seven string ?!


----------



## Shannon (Sep 2, 2005)

JacksonShred said:


> damn you mean someone other than ibanez and schecter makes a good seven string ?!



Yep, those Agiles look SWEET! ESP makes the awesome SC-607 as well.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 2, 2005)

What would you compare these guitars to in playability?


----------



## Shannon (Sep 2, 2005)

maliciousteve said:


> How much is $399 in Pounds Sterling?



Go to Google and search for the currency calculator. It'll convert it for ya.


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 2, 2005)

No need mate i've done it, turns out to be £216, hot damn


----------



## Drew (Sep 2, 2005)

Or wait for one of your resident financial types to pipe in.  at today's current IDC spot rate of 1.841251020, $399 is L216.70. Although, you gotta keep in mind shipping and VAT (40%?), so really you're looking maybe L330 to get it out to you. 

L=pound sign, by the way 

-D


----------



## Drew (Sep 2, 2005)

JacksonShred said:


> damn you mean someone other than ibanez and schecter makes a good seven string ?!



I've been lusting for an EBMM JP7 for a while... 

(for the record, though, I haven't played a Jackson 7 I've liked yet, although as aeolean and I've discussed, this could be due to the difficulty in finding USA custom 7's to try )


----------



## maliciousteve (Sep 2, 2005)

Drew said:


> Or wait for one of your resident financial types to pipe in.  at today's current IDC spot rate of 1.841251020, $399 is L216.70. Although, you gotta keep in mind shipping and VAT (40%?), so really you're looking maybe L330 to get it out to you.
> 
> L=pound sign, by the way
> 
> -D



That's still pretty good for a nice 7 string like that


----------



## Drew (Sep 2, 2005)

Depending on how they play, yeah. HBer's review has me thinking that, aside from the fact they seem to be 25.5" after all, they're really quite solid. 

-D


----------



## Shannon (Sep 2, 2005)

Drew said:


> I've been lusting for an EBMM JP7 for a while...



Yeah, I've been playing Donnie's JP7s for a few weeks now. They are very nice guitars, but I still think they are overpriced. They are top-notch in quality though.


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Sep 2, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> well, its here. I can say this much:
> I'm impressed. My only complaint is the neck profile is a bit thick (Seems to be C shaped, im used to the flat D of the Universes and RG's) . THat, and i need to get used to playing a tuneomatic style bridge (never owned one before). Other than, its great. The finish of "Brown" looks more like a grey version of the speckly 2004 RG1527's paint. So thats cool. the Fretboard does ppear to be indeed ebony. The construction appears great. I lowered the action a bit and it plays pretty damn good, i'd say. So far, slgihtly thick neck aside, i'd say its freakin awesome. (light as hell too)..
> 
> Upon my measurement, apparently, its a 26 or a 26.5" scale, as opposed to 27. Or i'm measuring wrong.



I don't think I got your email on this, I just stopped by the forum and saw your note here. I think the box must be labeled wrong or somthing. In any case email me at [email protected] and we will take care of it.
Kurt


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Sep 2, 2005)

Shorty said:


> How much (roughly) and what about import duty..? The last time I bought an item for a retailer over the water, I ended being stung for 25% of it's value by the inland revenue (our version of the IRS).
> 
> I am genuinely interested as I have just the one 7string and I want another, which must be archtop, have a floyd... infact all the things your model has
> 
> Ps.. Shannon, Im so insanely jealous of your ESP SC-607  ... Just can't afford the £1k+ pricetag of it over here!



Well the customs duties vary quite a bit from country to country and they change regularly. So I think it needs to be somthing you need to check out locally when you are ready to order. Last time I looked the UK was about 17% plus some VAT Austrialia was about 25% We do pay the brokerage fee, so the only thing you need to worry about is your customs - Go free trade!
Kurt


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 2, 2005)

kurtzentmaier said:


> I don't think I got your email on this, I just stopped by the forum and saw your note here. I think the box must be labeled wrong or somthing. In any case email me at [email protected] and we will take care of it.
> Kurt



Kurt, 
i sent a couple of notes a few days ago. Yesterday, i got some sort of delivery failure notice. 
I already sent it back, i used the automated return on the website. I liked the way it played and everything, but the reason i got it was cause i wanted a baritone. If it were a baritone, i'd have kept it, no questions asked.
The only things i would have changed would have been making the neck profile a "D" shape (personal preference) and of course, making it 27". Aside from that, it was an excellent quality guitar.


----------



## nyck (Sep 7, 2005)

if nobody noticed, they have pics of the Brown pearl hard tail version. it looks like Kurt got more hard tail models and is remodeling the Floyd versions.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 7, 2005)

I ordered a Blue Floyd model yesterday!


----------



## nyck (Sep 7, 2005)

that's awesome! be sure to tell us the SCALE and give a good review 

i'm wondering if the trem can take much abuse....


----------



## nyck (Sep 7, 2005)

looks like this hard tail model is a regular 25.5" scale. so much for being baritone!


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 7, 2005)

nyck said:


> if nobody noticed, they have pics of the Brown pearl hard tail version. it looks like Kurt got more hard tail models and is remodeling the Floyd versions.


That was mine ;p


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 8, 2005)

Shannon said:


> I ordered a Blue Floyd model yesterday!



I'll be curious to see what you think...


----------



## darren (Sep 8, 2005)

I noticed that Kurt still hasn't addressed the 25.5" vs. 27" scale issue, and the brown one is still listed on the site as being 27".


----------



## Drew (Sep 8, 2005)

listed as 25.5" AND 27", on seperate lines of the description, last I saw... which is sorta impossible, for obvious reasons...


----------



## wild_bill (Sep 8, 2005)

Drew said:


> listed as 25.5" AND 27", on seperate lines of the description, last I saw... which is sorta impossible, for obvious reasons...



I've been looking at their site and it seems the Interceptor is no longer listed. At least I can't find it anymore.


----------



## Jason (Sep 8, 2005)

goto the link is this post and you can find it


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 8, 2005)

The scale issue definitely seems shifty, not even an explaination as to how it got screwed up...


----------



## nyck (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm sure kurt just got a few things mixed up on the site...

If you email him about the details and stuff I'm sure he would clear it up for you.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 8, 2005)

nyck said:


> I'm sure kurt just got a few things mixed up on the site...
> 
> If you email him about the details and stuff I'm sure he would clear it up for you.


That's the thing, I'm pretty sure a couple people already have asked him about it, and he hasn't cleared it up.

And he didn't just screw up the site, he told us it was 27"-scale repeatedly, because it's what we asked for, he never once mentioned offering two scale length options that I can recall. If it's a factory error with the people building them for him, fine, but then he should explain that to us.

I dunno, maybe he's waiting to clear up the problems with the manufacturers before filling us in. I'll wait and see what he has to say himself.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, look guys. I ordered a Floyd model this week and should have it here by Thursday. I'll give you a full review after I spend some time with it.

As eleven59 said, _"maybe he's waiting to clear up the problems with the manufacturers before filling us in."_ There's no need to jump on this negative bandwagon & begin ASSuming things about Kurt. Remember, the first batch are prototypes which means these are in the developing stages. How many other companies would offer up prototypes to buyers, much less, actually listening and building a guitar based upon our requests? Be thankful that you have someone like that in our corner.


----------



## Jason (Sep 9, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Well, look guys. I ordered a Floyd model this week and should have it here by Thursday. I'll give you a full review after I spend some time with it.
> 
> As eleven59 said, _"maybe he's waiting to clear up the problems with the manufacturers before filling us in."_ There's no need to jump on this negative bandwagon & begin ASSuming things about Kurt. Remember, the first batch are prototypes which means these are in the developing stages. How many other companies would offer up prototypes to buyers, much less, actually listening and building a guitar based upon our requests? Be thankful that you have someone like that in our corner.



yeah what shannon said


----------



## Mind Riot (Sep 10, 2005)

Not to mention that Kurt is widely renowned for going the extra mile to make his customers happy. He reputedly has some of the best customer service around. Give him a chance, I'm sure this will all be cleared up and everyone'll be happy.


----------



## nyck (Sep 10, 2005)

well it looks like the hard tail version is 25.5" scale. so it's not a baritone. maybe the floyd version was, we'll have to wait till Shannon gets his.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 10, 2005)

byt the time you buy that you could get a hardtail Ibanez 7


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry scale on the brown one.

So it looks like the Brown stops came in 25.5 scale and were not labeled correctly. I believe all the others came in 27 scale. They are now all gone except for a few brown 25.5 stops. I took back one that was shipped with that mis-information.


Ok, I am going to send the second order in now with these changes:

1 Headstock, body and neck binding cream
2. Thinner neck  change to D shape
3. 27 SCALE !!
4. No switch for coil tap. Do a push pull or 5 way switch.
(Suggestions on 5 positions ?)
5. Flatter radius
6. Slightly smaller logo on stock or change.


Ok thats it for now!

Kurt


----------



## darren (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up, Kurt!

1. Sweet! That's going to be stunning!

2. Personally, i like a bit of a thicker neck. I've got large hands and i play primarily rhythm, so thin necks make my hand cramp up. 

3. 

4. I like push-pulls myself, but for a five-way, you might try: 5. neck pickup (both coils in series); 4. neck pickup (both coils in parallel); 3. inside coils (series); 2. outside coils (series); 1. bridge pickup (both coils in series)

5. What was the radius before? What are you flattening it to? I'd recommend keeping the radius of the fretboard to match the radius of the bridge saddles.

6. No problem with the logo.

How about an oiled mahogany finish option?


----------



## nyck (Sep 13, 2005)

cream binding will only look good on certain colors. have you decided on which colors you want? 

i like the new neck shape.

for the switch i think you should do it ibanez' way and make it:
5 pos: bridge
4 pos: inner coils of bridge and neck pup
3 pos: both hums 
2 pos: parallel connected neck pup
1 pos: neck pup

you will be keeping the floyd as well? 

the logo kinda bugs me. it looks as if it was kinda just slapped on without any special alignment on the headstock. don't make it smaller, unless you want to just have the headstock blank and put Agile on the Trussrod cover.


----------



## slake moth (Sep 13, 2005)

Will there be 27" hardtails this time?
(still hoping for a 28" set-neck...)


----------



## Shannon (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool Kurt. I can't wait to see the next batch (still hoping for matching headstock as well).

Anyhow, my new Blue Floyd model should be here Thursday! I can't wait!


----------



## nyck (Sep 13, 2005)

you gonna post some pics of it shannon?


----------



## Shannon (Sep 13, 2005)

nyck said:


> you gonna post some pics of it shannon?



Once I figure what's wrong with my digital camera, I will.


----------



## nyck (Sep 13, 2005)

lol awesome


----------



## Skeksis (Sep 14, 2005)

I actually don't think binding would look good on this guitar...


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Sep 14, 2005)

man, will there still be a floyd version cause i want more floyd equiped 7's. i still like 25.5 scale but oh well.


----------



## giannifive (Sep 15, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Cool Kurt. I can't wait to see the next batch (still hoping for matching headstock as well).
> 
> Anyhow, my new Blue Floyd model should be here Thursday! I can't wait!


Please post a review as soon as you can, bro! We're all anxiously waiting to hear about the quality of these guitars.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah man, its thursday. Ante up ;p


----------



## Jason (Sep 15, 2005)

yeah it's thursday come on


----------



## kurtzentmaier (Sep 15, 2005)

Ok, we will use a push pull, that seems to have the greatest positive response.

Colors for the next batch:

Trans Violin 
Blue Flame 
Green Quilt
Metallic Red 
Metallic Black 

(binding on all the above ?)

We will have them in both 25.5 and 27" and label them correctly !!!

Kurt


----------



## Jason (Sep 15, 2005)

sounds good to me how about a neck thru??


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 15, 2005)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Ok, we will use a push pull, that seems to have the greatest positive response.
> 
> Colors for the next batch:
> 
> ...


I'd also add some sort of fretboard markers as an option, like offset dots to the side of the fretboard or something (or old school shark fin inlays!  ).


----------



## Jason (Sep 15, 2005)

i nix the idea of fretmarkers i dont like or need em.


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 15, 2005)

xtranscendedx said:


> i nix the idea of fretmarkers i dont like or need em.


just an idea!  I'm just so used to playing with em I dunno how i'd do without them, i'm sure It'd be fine though i've heard plenty of people switch over without any problems, so if no fret markers were offered that'd be fine, just a thought.

And damnit Shannon, where's the review? Lol, the fate of whether I get a 7620 or one of the 25.5" scale floyds from the next batch will heavily depend on your review!


----------



## giannifive (Sep 15, 2005)

I like a blank fretboard. It's an easy way for a company to create a classy looking guitar for cheap. Interesting how no fret markers looks more sophisticated than cheap plastic ones...

I'd nix the binding, too. I don't think it would look so good on an archtop.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 15, 2005)

xtranscendedx said:


> sounds good to me how about a neck thru??


Brilliant idea. a fixed bridge neck through 27" scale.... ooooh.. jizzmatic \m/


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 15, 2005)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Sorry scale on the brown one.
> 
> So it looks like the Brown stops came in 25.5 scale and were not labeled correctly. I believe all the others came in 27 scale. They are now all gone except for a few brown 25.5 stops. I took back one that was shipped with that mis-information.
> 
> ...


1. I wouldn't do binding unless the finish is a dark color, such as black or something, at least around the body. Neck binding looks sexy with an ebony fretboard, but unless the body/headstock is a dark color i don't think binding would stand out very well. I'd also perfer white binding instead of cream.
2. Thinner neck, yes. My fav necks have been Ibanez necks.
3. As long as there will be 25.5" scale floyd rose versions, i'll be a happy camper.
4. 3-way switch with push-pull for coil tap works for me.
5. Flatter radius, yes. I like the radius of my Ibanez necks, i played my friend's ltd m107 and it was too curved for my taste.
6. I don't have a problem with the current logo at all.

The fretboard issue has already been addressed i think, so I possibly will be considering getting a metallic red or metallic black 25.5" scale floyd rose version from the next batch, I would also suggest matching color headstocks!


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 15, 2005)

xtranscendedx said:


> sounds good to me how about a neck thru??


My personal taste would be to stick with a bolt on. Just my opinion, for cost reasons.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 15, 2005)

1. White neck binding. Keep the ebony board, make the headstock black/or/dark.
2. Oiled finish. Maybe mahogany?
3. Keep trans-black with flame maple. How about a dark sunburst?
4. 5-way switching ala Ibanez.
5. Eh... on body binding.Neck yes! Body... eh.
6. Straplocks!
7. Definitely keep the 27" scale.
8. Shield the electronics cavity well. Copper tape?
9. How about a non-Floyd trem? Hipshot makes a nice floating/vintage style 7-string bridge, sort oflike the EBMM John Petrucci.
10. Definitely a bolt-on neck.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 15, 2005)

giannifive said:


> Please post a review as soon as you can, bro! We're all anxiously waiting to hear about the quality of these guitars.



Well, my Blue Trem model came in today. My verdict?
*THIS GUITAR FUCKING OWNS!!!!*

Everyone wants to know...YES, this guitar is a full 27" scale! Start firing questions at me & I'll answer them.

THANK YOU KURT FOR MAKING A BEAUTIFUL GUITAR!


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 15, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Well, my Blue Trem model came in today. My verdict?
> *THIS GUITAR FUCKING OWNS!!!!*
> 
> Everyone wants to know...YES, this guitar is a full 27" scale! Start firing questions at me & I'll answer them.
> ...


Shannon, how's the sound/feel of the guitar? How's the trem stability wise and feel wise? I know you probably don't use the trem much, but give me your impressions on it compared to the ibanez trems. Light? Neck profile/radius? Tell it all dude!


----------



## nyck (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah, how does the neck feel? Is it similar to Ibanez necks? Does the trem take abuse well? Did it come with tools for the Floyd? How is the overrall quality? Are the pickups good? post up!!


----------



## nyck (Sep 15, 2005)

do you mean trans violin as in something like this;


----------



## darren (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow... from someone who's played a lot of 7-strings through a lot of amps, that's a really strong first impression from Shannon. I'm guessing a transparent green one from the next batch will be on its way to him, too! If the reviews continue to be so positive, i'm going to have a hard time not picking up a trans violin hardtail!


----------



## nyck (Sep 15, 2005)

green quilt:




-gasp-


----------



## giannifive (Sep 16, 2005)

darren said:


> Wow... from someone who's played a lot of 7-strings through a lot of amps, that's a really strong first impression from Shannon. I'm guessing a transparent green one from the next batch will be on its way to him, too! If the reviews continue to be so positive, i'm going to have a hard time not picking up a trans violin hardtail!


No joke! Those PRS copies are looking mighty tasty...


----------



## Shannon (Sep 16, 2005)

*THE REVIEW YOU'VE BEEN WAITING FOR!*

So, the door buzzer rings & there's the FedEx chick with a big ole package for me. I quickly brought it inside & opened it up. I was as giddy as a schoolgirl when I laid eyes on it.  

And now, My review on the Agile Interceptor 7-string Floyd-equipped Baritone (Prototype)!

LOOKS: What a BEAUTIFUL guitar! Rondo did not skimp on cheaper woods. The dark blue flametop is quite striking and demands visual attention. Think PRS and Brian Moore. The ebony fretboard is blacker than black. The frets came highly polished & contrasted very well with the ebony. Next up is the 1-piece Maple neck with a BADASS angled reversed headstock, Grover tuners, pearloid logo!  

NECK: This is a full 27" baritone neck. The neck has a profile that's slightly thicker than Ibanez. Put it this way...if you like the profile on Schecters & ESP, you'll dig this neck. If you are wanting that Ibanez feel, you could sand this neck down without a problem. Personally, I really like the neck as it is. The radius is pretty comparable to an Ibanez, Schecter, ESP, etc. The back of the neck has been sanded "baby's ass" smooth & appears to be unfinished (no oil, laquer, etc). 

TREM: The trem is a Licensed Floyd Rose (way better than the Lo-TRS IMO). I gave the trem quite a workout tonite by doing TONS of those over-the-top Dimebag-style divebombs & pullups. The trem returned to neutral position every time. As far as performance, I feel this trem performs just as well as the Lo-Pro & Edge Pro trems. Try hitting a harmonic on the 2nd fret of the G string & pull that fucker up into the stratosphere! This sucker will do it!  

THE SOUND: The guitar comes with a pair of Dimarzio Blazes in a basswood body. Compared to the similiar setup of an Ibanez Universe, I think the tone of this guitar bitchslaps the UV. I have no idea why, but the overall tone of the Interceptor is much fuller. Even fuller than my mahogany-bodied Schecter Blackjack C-7! Even my bandmates commented on how BIG the tone was from the Interceptor vs. my Schecter Blackjack & my former ESP SC-607 (which I sold to get the Interceptor). If I had to pick a guitar that had a pretty similiar sound to the Interceptor, it would be the EBMM JP7.

Overall tone of the bridge & neck pups (not coil tapped): The low end is fucking huge with lots of body to it. The mids are right were they should be. You get a nice attack with great clarity. The highs have some bite to them, but it's a very smooth and warm top end. Great for soloing! The overall tone has a nice snap to it.
The coil tap is cool, but again, I'd rather have an all-in-one 5-way switch. Coil tapping the bridge pup yields spankin' Strat sounds, whereas, coil tapping the neck pup is ok, but nothing too fancy.
The volume knob is very responsive. You can gets lot of useable tones depending on where you set it. Rolling the volume back yields some spankin bluesy & light overdriven tones. 
The tone knob is ok, but not great. The tone doesn't seem to seem to change much until the last 1/4 turn (1-3 marker position on a 10, if that makes any sense to ya). I'm problably gonna swap it out for a different pot to see if I can get a bit more diversity.
 
SETUP: Unlike most new guitars, I had to do very little as far as a setup. It came with ultra-low action. The only thing I did was turn the trem height screw (high E side) up a 1/4 turn because the action on the high E was just a tad too low (if you can believe it) for my tastes. After that, playing this well crafted machine was effortless. Access to all registers is wonderful thanks to the all-access style neck joint.

Overall, this guitar OWNS the competition. I'm really amazed at the top-notch quality at such a great price ($399). Hopefully, Rondo will be smart & keep these priced close to what they are now. If they do, I have no doubt that they would sell a ton of these with proper promotion. Upon my 1st impression, I'm seriously considering selling my Schecter to fund another Interceptor purchase. Yes, it's that good! I'd love to see a Trans. Green Flametop w/ matching headstock & full white binding. I'd snatch that up before you could say "Drew's a fucking lush!"  

I highly recommend this guitar. The Interceptor just became my main guitar. My Schecter is on backup status for the time being. Rondo's customer service is great & you get one hell of a deal. Again, I'd like to personally thank Kurt @ Rondo for actually LISTENING to his consumers & making what we WANT! THANK YOU, SIR! Please keep this sucker in production!

*Any more questions? Fire away.*

The Agile Interceptor get a hearty 9  out of 10.
***To Kurt: Feel free to use this review in any way you see fit.


----------



## Jason (Sep 16, 2005)

shannon thanks for validating my claims about my rondo music ravings.So the hype is real isn't it shannon?? there stuff kicks some much ass and for a price that makes you doubt everyone else's prices.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 16, 2005)

xtranscendedx said:


> shannon thanks for validating my claims about my rondo music ravings.So the hype is real isn't it shannon?? there stuff kicks some much ass and for a price that makes you doubt everyone else's prices.



I'm a believer. Even my other guitarist in the band wants to pick up a 6-string version.


----------



## Doctor J (Sep 16, 2005)

Great review Shannon, thanks. Now sort us out with some pics


----------



## Pauly (Sep 16, 2005)

kurtzentmaier said:


> Sorry scale on the brown one.
> 
> So it looks like the Brown stops came in 25.5 scale and were not labeled correctly. I believe all the others came in 27 scale. They are now all gone except for a few brown 25.5 stops. I took back one that was shipped with that mis-information.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeksis (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome. I'm definitely ordering a 27" hardtail model when they come out.


----------



## Scott (Sep 16, 2005)

pauly-bobs said:


>



I already emailed and asked.....No plans for one anytime soon


----------



## forelander (Sep 17, 2005)

If this guitar's gonna be around in 6 or 7 months and still has the insanely sick reverse inline headstock I will buy one as soon as finances permit. Oh, and if you ship to australia. Seriously, I will buy one as soon as I can afford. Please keep the reverse headstock...please...


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 17, 2005)

update sorta, my tastes are kinda changing, i'm probably gonna want a 27" scale trem model instead of a 25.5....i still stick by my previous statements, flat radius, thin neck, definite neck binding (white perferred), only body and headstock binding if the color is dark, bolt on neck, push pull 3-way, and again i'd say matching color headstock. Now we'll just have to wait! I agree, keep the prices the way they are, and these things will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Drew (Sep 17, 2005)

trans blue flame top over basswood? I'm suddenly intrigued.


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 17, 2005)

forelander said:


> If this guitar's gonna be around in 6 or 7 months and still has the insanely sick reverse inline headstock I will buy one as soon as finances permit. Oh, and if you ship to australia. Seriously, I will buy one as soon as I can afford. Please keep the reverse headstock...please...


yes, i forgot, must keep the reverse headstock! 

EDIT: Also, I'd add an angled UV style jack input, near the strap button!


----------



## Jerich (Sep 17, 2005)

I really like the looks of this guitar and it really looks alot like my LAG Stephan Forte' Model....I am going to get one of these...can they be ordered right now...Just like your Shannon?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2005)

It seems like the scallops would get deeper going towards the 24th fret, not away from it .. weird. Other than that, it looks cool.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 18, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> It seems like the scallops would get deeper going towards the 24th fret, not away from it .. weird. Other than that, it looks cool.


Well, other than that and the demented control layout...


----------



## Jerich (Sep 18, 2005)

Guys....The photo i added is my LAG not the Agile. It has a Gradual Scallop meaning deeper at the edge of the fret board. and the control layout is simple my favorite of all my guitars it allows for serious quick Bridge and Neck pick up changes on the fly. In all seriousness it is nothing more than a Saber 7 with added quality and extras added.feels the same really.


----------



## Drew (Sep 18, 2005)

Jerich said:


> It has a Gradual Scallop meaning deeper at the edge of the fret board.



Looks like the reverse is true, though, that the scallop gets more gradual as you get towards the last fret... Unless they mean it's less scalloped at the center f the fretboard than each edge, which doesn't make sense...


----------



## Jerich (Sep 18, 2005)

Drew that is what I mean...it is ment to bend a full step like the 12th to the 15th frets and, after that the scallop is 1/4 of the bend deep  ....Remember this is a Stephan Forte' Model it is made to his spec's I just love his Spec's.and yes it is deeper scallop on the edges then the center....when i get back from practice today i will take more photo's...


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 18, 2005)

Jerich said:


> Guys....The photo i added is my LAG not the Agile. It has a Gradual Scallop meaning deeper at the edge of the fret board. and the control layout is simple my favorite of all my guitars it allows for serious quick Bridge and Neck pick up changes on the fly. In all seriousness it is nothing more than a Saber 7 with added quality and extras added.feels the same really.


I know. I HAD an Agile ;p 
I was commenting about your LAG.


----------



## Skeksis (Sep 18, 2005)

Shannon, please post pics of your agile!


----------



## nyck (Sep 18, 2005)

is the whammy bar pop in or screw in?


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Sep 18, 2005)

man, that sounds like a hell of a deal, i wish they would use a nicer wood for the body, basswood doesn't sound that great to me anymore, but im sure the longer scale helps make it sound brighter and fuller.


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 18, 2005)

nyck said:


> is the whammy bar pop in or screw in?


i believe it's a screw-in


----------



## nyck (Sep 18, 2005)

i don't like that!


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 18, 2005)

nyck said:


> i don't like that!


so don't get it then!


----------



## nyck (Sep 18, 2005)

hehehe
that won't stop me! i could always replace the trem holder in the future if i really don't like it.


----------



## Drache713 (Sep 19, 2005)

anybody know when the new batch will be ready? I'm GASing for a metallic red 27" scale trem model BAD...


----------



## Skeksis (Sep 19, 2005)

Drache713 said:


> anybody know when the new batch will be ready? I'm GASing for a metallic red 27" scale trem model BAD...



I e-mailed Rondo music about that and they said that they'll be available in the winter.


----------



## Shannon (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, the trem is a screw-in type. Not my preferred choice, but beggers can't be choosers. Besides, it gets the job done.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 19, 2005)

HateBreeder said:


> I think they sold out. But in case you're wondering:
> http://www.rondomusic.net/photos/electric/7st3.jpg
> (prototype. Mine will be 'brown' which looks like a darker Ibanez GN color. Headstock looks exactly like the floating bridge one).


Now THAT is sweet. I like that candy apple red.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 19, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Yes, the trem is a screw-in type. Not my preferred choice, but beggers can't be choosers. Besides, it gets the job done.


By the way, congrats on your new Agile, Shannon!


----------



## Emperoff (Sep 24, 2005)

I'm gonna make my wish list too ^^

1 Headstock, body and neck binding cream
2. Thinner neck  change to D shape
3. 27 SCALE !! <---_I prefer the 25.5" scale, It would be great to have both scales to choose_
4. No switch for coil tap. Do a push pull or 5 way switch.
(Suggestions on 5 positions ?)
5. Flatter radius
6. Slightly smaller logo on stock or change.

My changes:

8. MATCHING HEADSTOCK!
9. A TRANS BLACK CHERRY FINISH!  , like the ESP EC-1000 ones and a Black Satin finish (with no body binding AND neck matching body finish), like the Jackson SLSMG  
10. A neck-tru construction would be a dream too...


----------



## Skeksis (Sep 25, 2005)

Yeah well I'm still waiting for those pics Shannon...


----------



## Shannon (Sep 25, 2005)

Snake said:


> Yeah well I'm still waiting for those pics Shannon...



Well, I have my camera up and running as of 24 hours ago. I'll take some pics & post them up soon


----------



## Skeksis (Sep 25, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Well, I have my camera up and running as of 24 hours ago. I'll take some pics & post them up soon


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 25, 2005)

Snake said:


>


+1


----------



## nyck (Sep 25, 2005)

Hell yeah! Thanks shannon!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 26, 2005)

Shannon said:


> Well, I have my camera up and running as of 24 hours ago. I'll take some pics & post them up soon


Cant wait to see it!


----------



## nyck (Sep 26, 2005)

Kurt, is there any chance you have a pic of the Transparent Violin color?


----------



## Aghorasilat (Dec 6, 2006)

indeed looks sweet



Shannon said:


> Yes, the trem is a screw-in type. Not my preferred choice, but beggers can't be choosers. Besides, it gets the job done.



those are best for fluttering


----------



## Nik (Dec 6, 2006)

Aghorasilat said:


> indeed looks sweet



It sure does, even over a year later


----------



## NDG (Dec 6, 2006)

I dig.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> I dig.



I just did a double take...WTF?!?!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 6, 2006)

Yep, that's gorgeous, but why oh why won't they offer those cool finishes on a 25.5" trem equipped model?  
http://www.rondomusic.net/interceptorviolinsb.html


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

maybe this is hope..

http://www.rondomusic.net/product790.html


----------



## Shannon (Dec 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> maybe this is hope..
> 
> http://www.rondomusic.net/product790.html


*cough* 6 string


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

BUT it's a trans top on a hardtail..it's a start at least..


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 6, 2006)

OMG! That's just gorgeous!


----------



## firebrand (Dec 6, 2006)

Does anyone know if there are any u.k. distributers or if not, how much shipping would be?
cheers.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

firebrand said:


> Does anyone know if there are any u.k. distributers or if not, how much shipping would be?
> cheers.



Rondo ships worldwide.

www.rondomusic.net Shoot kurt a email he'll fix ya up.


----------



## Rev2010 (Dec 6, 2006)

Have to say that certainly is one gorgeous looking instrument!! Congrats 


Rev.


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

I can't wait for the neck thru versions.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I can't wait for the neck thru versions.



Yeah when I saw the violin one i was thinking it was the neckthru one... dissapointed to see it was just normal =/ waiting for those too


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

NickCormier said:


> Yeah when I saw the violin one i was thinking it was the neckthru one... dissapointed to see it was just normal =/ waiting for those too



you seen the tribal blue ones?


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> you seen the tribal blue ones?



yep.. if that one becomes neckthru, im gonna have to find some money


----------



## firebrand (Dec 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Rondo ships worldwide.
> 
> www.rondomusic.net Shoot kurt a email he'll fix ya up.




Great stuff, much thanks dude.


----------



## Nik (Dec 6, 2006)

Mahathera said:


> I dig.



 

Put a fixed-bridge on that, and you've got a winner! These are 27", right?


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

Nik said:


> Put a fixed-bridge on that, and you've got a winner! These are 27", right?



yep. 27''


----------



## Jeff (Dec 7, 2006)

Nik said:


> Put a fixed-bridge on that, and you've got a winner! These are 27", right?



Only the trem equipt Interceptors. the Septors are still 25.5". Damn, if they made a neck through TOM equipt 27" flame or quilt top.......GOO!!!


----------

